# Jake missing since April



## amble1066 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi I,m hoping the picture of jake as worked, he has been missing from normanton on soar since last April, there were definite sightings of him around the Loughborough area 2 months later, he is a very timid dog, possible sightings have also been Ibstock, whitwick , he is a reddy/brown and white collie, with distinctive blue eye/brown eyes,he is micro chipped and was wearing a collar when he went missing from where he was on holiday with his grandad. I know it's a long time ago now, but people are still saying there are possible sightings so the owners and people that have scoured the areas won't give up. If anyone has any info can the please call Jill;07886797849. Anne 07788287664
We're just hoping someone will come up with him thanks


----------

